# Hassell waived



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Linton Johnson, c'mon down!

www.nba.com/bulls/news/hassell_031023.html


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Is this true?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm acually sad to see him go . he'll be picked up somewhere.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Sad to see it as well, but I like the fact that Paxson and Cartwright will field the players who perform and get rid of those who aren't up to par.

I think he may end up in Phoenix. Just call it a hunch.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Wow, I feel sorry for him, but I’m happy for the Bulls. Johnson is a better player, there is no question about that, but Hassel is a nice-hard workingman. I want to wish him the best! Good luck Trenton!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good luck somewhere else.

I think it's got to say something good that a guy who started 53 games for us last year (and 47 the year before) can't even make this year's team.

Other things being equal, Curry, Chandler, Crawford, Mason, and Baxter should be better than last year's versions, and the other, older guys should be no worse. We did lose Jay, of course.

But leaves the new guys Pippen, Gill, Hinrich, and Johnson replacing Hoiberg, Brunson, Bagaric, and Hassell. As far as I can tell, that's a vast upgrade in both overall talent and experience.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

To be read with a certain fondness in the inflection:

'It was October last year when C.C.C.P. and I journeyed to the Fleet Center to see the opener last year. I was ripped on mercilessly for my Jay Williams jersey. But in the end it was not Jay and his missed free throws but in fact Trenton Hassell who won the game for us with two big 3-pointers. 

Trent, you did help us win at times, and for that we will miss you.'


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> To be read with a certain fondness in the inflection:
> 
> 'It was October last year when C.C.C.P. and I journeyed to the Fleet Center to see the opener last year. I was ripped on mercilessly for my Jay Williams jersey. But in the end it was not Jay and his missed free throws but in fact Trenton Hassell who won the game for us with two big 3-pointers.
> ...


Does Cart rescind his statements in your sig? =)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Does Cart rescind his statements in your sig? =)


I'm not sure. Maybe BC preferred Hassell and Pax overruled him.....

Cartwright certainly gave him more burn last year than I would have. I haven't had the opportunity to watch any preseason games, so I haven't seen the skills of Mr. Johnson yet.

But in any even, the signature remains for a while. Long live Lizzy!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Good luck somewhere else.
> 
> I think it's got to say something good that a guy who started 53 games for us last year (and 47 the year before) can't even make this year's team.
> ...


Exactly! 

I wish Hassell luck, and wouldn't be suprised at all to see him with another NBA team. And if he can improve his shooting, I'd welcome him back here when we have the roster space.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Was it Linton's play that knocked Trent off the roster or the fact that the additions of Gill and Pippen made Hassell's defensive contributions no longer as valuable? Despite being called a defensive stopper, Hassell did not stop many players short of their average.

I don't feel too sorry for Hassell. The Bulls did him a favor. Instead of riding the ir pine, he now gets a chance to be on someone's active roster.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bruce Bowen II.


He'll go somewhere else, grow, stick and make a nice impact. I wish him the best.


It does say good things about our team though.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I think it's got to say something good that a guy who started 53 games for us last year (and 47 the year before) can't even make this year's team.


It was just 1-1/2 years ago that Hassell was the Bulls player of the year (for the 01-02 season). In fairness, it was the season of the big trade where Artest, Mercer, and Miller were shipped off for Rose. But still. This team has come a long way in a very short period of time.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Well it was nice...sort of...I mean Hassel can't do a thing except play some D once in a while.

I mean, he was a huge part of our team during his rookie season, he looked like a veteran, but last year he didn't have that impact anymore for some reason.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> To be read with a certain fondness in the inflection:
> 
> 'It was October last year when C.C.C.P. and I journeyed to the Fleet Center to see the opener last year. I was ripped on mercilessly for my Jay Williams jersey. But in the end it was not Jay and his missed free throws but in fact Trenton Hassell who won the game for us with two big 3-pointers.
> ...


DMD, I am moved, though not tearful. 

The Boston game was certainly the highlight. But there were many lowlights. The bricks, the dribbling upcourt w/ his head in his chest, fighting w/ Hoiberg over stealing rebounds from Fizer, those crazy lean-in jumpers, 'containing' players to 30 points, etc, etc. I also remember Jerry Krause getting downright teary-eyed when talking about him (when he was a press conference justifying the Indy deal w/ Mercer involved). Good times.

Bye Trent.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> DMD, I am moved, though not tearful.
> ...


:laugh: 

Yeah, Trent was disappointing last year after game one. His game really regressed. I wish him luck catching on with another team, and I do think he will have a chance elsewhere, but he needs to add some consistency to his offensive game.


----------



## blizzaw665 (May 23, 2003)

I hope that if he is able to sign on with another team, they will give him plenty of PT. He was the workhorse of the team and was good for morale. However, it was probably for the better, since he wouldn't have played much being the 3rd option at the 2 & 3.


----------



## Modena360 (May 22, 2003)

*He*

should go to Cleveland, they need more defense.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I think we lost two very nice guys and hard workers in Trent and Freddy. I was a big fan of Trent his rookie season, and was sorry to see him have such a poor sophomore campaign. I wish him the best of luck with his next team.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*SUBTRACTIONS:* Bagaric, Brunson, Hassell, Hoiberg, Williams.

*ADDITIONS:* Gill, Hinrich, Johnson, Pippen.

With the exception of Williams, who was lost to injury, Paxson is slowly molding this team into a more experienced, athletic, versatile and defensive-minded group of players. And I don't think he's finished yet. There's a big man out there who specializes in playing defense and loves to rebound, and Paxson's going to find him.

Every one of Paxson's additions play solid, aggressive defense. I don't think you'll ever see him add a player who hasn't made his mark defensively. Linton Johnson didn't make the team just because he's taller or shoots better than Hassell. Yes, those things were a factor of course. But the kid plays some kinda mean, in-your-face defense as well. Just ask Vince Carter. And who knows...Johnson's performances just might have something to do with ERob's hustle in Toronto. From his perspective, while its one thing to be listed behind Pippen on the depth chart, its quite another to find yourself on the injured list all year because you got knocked off the active roster by an undrafted rookie. If all Johnson does is apply enough pressure to Robinson to get him to play to his ability, then whatever we pay him will be money well spent.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

> With the exception of Williams, who was lost to injury, Paxson is slowly molding this team into a more experienced, athletic, versatile and defensive-minded group of players. And I don't think he's finished yet. There's a big man out there who specializes in playing defense and loves to rebound, and Paxson's going to find him.


I think you are exactly why on the big man situation. He is going to get someone no doubt in my mind. The big question is who and what players are being offered to get this mystery backup center? Obviously some combo of Marshall,Fizer,Robinson.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Good luck to him. I'm actually surprised that he was waived considering he was one of the few guys on the team that could actually play defense the way cartwright wanted.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

A guy I would want to be our defensive/rebounding back up center would be Tony Battie. Fizer + Hassell would have worked under the CBA, but I'm not sure what would work now.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

So do you guys think this is gonna 'come back to haunt us'? 
People always say that when we talk about getting rid of someone, a la 'E. Rob _will_ come back to burn us if we get rid of him now!'

But does that apply to Trenton Hassell?

I'd say no, he could wind up somewhere and produce for them, but its not going to make us miss him too terribly.
:yes:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> So do you guys think this is gonna 'come back to haunt us'?
> People always say that when we talk about getting rid of someone, a la 'E. Rob _will_ come back to burn us if we get rid of him now!'
> 
> ...


I don't think letting go of Hassell will haunt the Bulls unless Trenton's game improves greatly. 

Trenton was billed as a defensive stopper. By Trenton's own admission, keeping opponents to their averages was what was expected of him. He's a solid defensive player but not a defensive specialist. 

The Bulls sent the 2nd year veteran to the summer leagues to work on his offense but it didn't translate to better shooting this pre season. 

The Bulls loved Hassell's work ethic but maybe doubted his talent level. Maybe Paxson and staff believe that Hassell has plateaued.

I sure hope Hassell proves the Bulls wrong but I won't blame Paxson for the decision.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will miss him. 40.3% shooting did him in.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Trenton was a defensive stopper relative to the bulls squad over the last couple of years. Keeping a good wing player to his average was a lot better than anyone else on the bulls could do. Though times are changing for the better, and relatively now, his defense is ok and his offensive game seems well below par. I think the Hassel waving is a good sign of improvement of the Bulls.

Good luck to him though. He played hard.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> So do you guys think this is gonna 'come back to haunt us'?


Not as much as Dalibor's departure will!


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> i'm acually sad to see him go . he'll be picked up somewhere.


I'm sad to see him go too. Trenton was an excellent defender when he was on top of his game. Unfortunately, this preseason and last season he wasn't on the top of his game.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I too am sad to see him leave the Bulls...I hope he has a nice role with another team soon. Trent scored 22 as a senior, Linton Johnson 9...and if Trent wasn't known for his PPG in the NBA... 

Someone care to tell a bit about Johnson, haven't seen him. Thanks.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Heh, who bumped this thread?

Boy was I wrong


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Rememeber, I was in favor of keeping Hassell and waiving Mason to make room for Lint. Just wanted to point that out as it was on another thread.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> *SUBTRACTIONS:* Bagaric, Brunson, Hassell, Hoiberg, Williams.
> 
> *ADDITIONS:* Gill, Hinrich, Johnson, Pippen.
> ...


Good call! ;-)


:clap:


----------

